# Nokia Internet Access Ubuntu



## crazylamhe (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I use Ubuntu 10.10, and am unable to access internet through data cable from my cell-phone Nokia C5-00. When in windows, I connect the phone for the first time, automatically a .exe file runs and a software gets installed. In subsequent connections, I am automatically connected to the internet. Because it's a .exe file, it won't work in Ubuntu ! 
An alternative in windows is the Nokia PC Suite. I googled for the Ubuntu version to find Nokia doesn't bring out any for Linux.  
However, an alternative to it was Nokuntu(for Ubuntu).So, I downloaded and installed Nokuntu, but it proved to be of no use(I even felt more comfortable without it)... Currently, I connect my cell-phone to Internet over the Bluetooth connection(in Ubuntu, works fine). But I need your help for the Data Cable part. Plz. help


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

crazylamhe said:
			
		

> automatically *a .exe file runs* and a software gets installed


 

How the frack does a .exe file run in Ubuntu? Wine acting strange. Else I dont think you have Ubuntu


----------



## nims11 (Nov 26, 2011)

since accessing internet from PC through mobile phone is through a dial-up connection, you can use *wvdial* to connect to internet through your phone.

here, i searched for you an example on how to setup wvdial to work with mobile phones.
*help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/MobilePhone


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> How the frack does a .exe file run in Ubuntu? Wine acting strange. Else I dont think you have Ubuntu



read the post carefully


crazylamhe said:


> Hello everyone, I use Ubuntu 10.10, and am unable to access internet through data cable from my cell-phone Nokia C5-00. *When in windows*, I connect the phone for the first time, automatically a .exe file runs and a software gets installed. In subsequent connections, I am automatically connected to the internet. *Because it's a .exe file, it won't work in Ubuntu !*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2011)

Check link below:

Debian User Forums &bull; View topic - [solved] Linux internet using mobiles-USB/Bluetooth


----------



## crazylamhe (Nov 27, 2011)

nims11 said:


> since accessing internet from PC through mobile phone is through a dial-up connection, you can use *wvdial* to connect to internet through your phone.
> 
> here, i searched for you an example on how to setup wvdial to work with mobile phones.
> *help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/MobilePhone



Yes, I installed wvdial and then tried it(replacing vodafone with airtel, but didn't actually work !! )



MetalheadGautham said:


> Check link below:
> 
> Debian User Forums &bull; View topic - [solved] Linux internet using mobiles-USB/Bluetooth



Firstly, this site was blocked by the college authorities(no guesses) ; somehow using a proxy server, I got to it. Yes, the site was kinda useful, but wvdial had issues, the message :
*[Dialer Defaults]

Init1=ATZ

Init2=ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init3=AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com","",0,0

Baud=460800

Modem Type=Analog Modem

ISDN=0

Phone = *99#

New PPPD = yes



[Dialer BT]

modem=/dev/rfcomm0



[Dialer USB]

modem=/dev/ttyACM0*

It said no analog modem was detected, and Dialer BT and Dialer USB were not applicable for it. No clue absolutely !! 
Later on, installed gnome-ppp but didn't help either...


Problem solved !!!
Opened the "Network Connections"  and moved on to Mobile-Broadband tab... Surprise, my mobile stands detected(wasn't earlier). Don't know what made it detect, then following simple instructions,finally done with... so I have my collars up,many many thanks to ye guyzz. .


----------

